# Pirate metal



## Defender (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/alestorm

While reading up on sea shanties today, I found out there's apparently pirate metal. I really hope they aren't being serious because this is just overwhelmingly cheesy and embarrassing on a level rivaling that of power metal. The drumming makes me want to take a dirt nap. Maybe someone on this forum will like it? :-|


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like a slight twist on folk metal really, but I 100% agree. Cheesy as hell.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 31, 2008)

I've got their album Captain Morgan's Revenge and it's actually pretty good IMO. But hey, I guess it's not for everyone.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 31, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Sounds like a slight twist on folk metal really, but I 100% agree. Cheesy as hell.


_"The cheese must flow."_


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 31, 2008)

Just listened to 'Captain Morgan's Revenge'

The vocals and lyrics and funny as hell, but I really like their overall sound.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 1, 2008)

I know it isn't metal, but have you heard of Captain Dan and the Scurvy Crew?

It's rap without the suck... and with some extra pirates.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 1, 2008)

Hahaha how does the fact that Napalm Records signed them surprise me, also pirate metal  is nothing new, this band has been around since the  eighties.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zUCdi9_wHI

When it comes  to being cheesy and embarrassing modern bands can't even come  close to these guys.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2008)

DO WHAT YOU WANT CUZ A PIRATE IS FREE

YOU ARE A PIRATE


----------



## Defender (Sep 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> rap without the suck


Saying things like this is a terrible idea when I'm around :c


----------



## Skittle (Sep 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> DO WHAT YOU WANT CUZ A PIRATE IS FREE
> 
> YOU ARE A PIRATE


Someone had to do it. +1 brownie point.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2008)

skittle said:


> Someone had to do you.



wat


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> wat



Was it good for you?


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 1, 2008)

Power metal is awesome.

Pirate metal is even better.

Check out Running Wild. :3


----------



## Tweek (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree, haven't any of you heard of Gwar?

I mean, where would civilization _be_ without theatrical metal?!?

edit: Oh wow....just read your reply on an earlier post, Defender; guess this argument isn't valid anymore


----------



## Defender (Sep 4, 2008)

Tweek said:


> I agree, haven't any of you heard of Gwar?
> 
> I mean, where would civilization _be_ without theatrical metal?!?
> 
> edit: Oh wow....just read your reply on an earlier post, Defender; guess this argument isn't valid anymore


Gwar is world-annihilatingly awesome and I love them to death, mostly because they aren't obsessed with showing off their chops in every song, explored a lot of different styles within their music, and are blatantly non-serious and write great songs. With stuff like Alestorm and Rhapsody, it's so totally bad that I can't help but believe those guys sincerely think they're being really cool singing about battles and victory and treasure.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> Saying things like this is a terrible idea when I'm around :c



Ok, I based that on what I hear these days. I know rap has potential... just not at the moment


----------



## Defender (Sep 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Ok, I based that on what I hear these days. I know rap has potential... just not at the moment


Rap had and still has potential. It's just that the "golden age" of hip hop was at the late 80's and early 90's, and since then gangsta rap has overtaken the mainstream market, and there's really no place for any intelligent, earnest rappers to be commercially viable.


----------



## CraskWolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> Rap had and still has potential. It's just that the "golden age" of hip hop was at the late 80's and early 90's, and since then gangsta rap has overtaken the mainstream market, and there's really no place for any intelligent, earnest rappers to be commercially viable.


 
Lil' Wayne, Bun B, Ghostface Killah? Those guys are doing pretty well for themselves, and are very talented.


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2008)

CraskWolf said:


> Lil' Wayne, Bun B, Ghostface Killah? Those guys are doing pretty well for themselves, and are very talented.



Maybe it's wrong of me, but I automatically disregard any artist whose name starts with "Lil'".


----------



## CraskWolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Aden said:


> Maybe it's wrong of me, but I automatically disregard any artist whose name starts with "Lil'".


 
Haha, yeah, wouldn't say that's wrong of you at all. But think of all the classic acts you'd be missing... umm...... Lil' Beatles? Lil' Zeppelin?

Terrible joke I know.

Still, I'm defending the music, not their names.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Ok, I based that on what I hear these days. I know rap has potential... just not at the moment



DO THE IMPOSSIBLE

SEE THE INVISIBLE

ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH


----------



## McRoz (Sep 4, 2008)

Its nice to have different sub-genres of metal to listen to, each with their own distinct variations in lyrical theme and sound. When it gets to the point that only the subject matter defines them, however, it gets pretty ridiculous. Hell, we already have "Viking Metal". 

How lame would it be if, say, Michael Jackson's Beat it was no longer a "pop" song but a "gangster pop" song? I see all these really lame bands with taglines like, "Bathroom grind, with a twist of circus metal". I mean, what the fuck is THAT supposed to sound like?!?


----------



## X (Sep 4, 2008)

well, at least i can bear Listening to pirate songs now.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 5, 2008)

Defender said:


> Rap had and still has potential. It's just that the "golden age" of hip hop was at the late 80's and early 90's, and since then gangsta rap has overtaken the mainstream market, and there's really no place for any intelligent, earnest rappers to be commercially viable.



Yeah, that's kinda what I meant, but not as in depth as you just said it.



David M. Awesome said:


> DO THE IMPOSSIBLE
> 
> SEE THE INVISIBLE
> 
> ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH



Release that shit on the air, man, you'll get fuckin' millions.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

If only I could.


----------

